# What is file funcres.xla



## chab (Jul 21, 2002)

Keep seeing this file...funcres.xla when I open Excel (office 2000)

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

It is an Excel addin. When you have it *turned on*, you'll generally see Excel opening it when you launch Excel.

But you should not actually open the file---like it should not say Excel...funcres.xla at the top of your screen.

Try this first:

Tools-Addins and uncheck Analysis Toolpak.
Restart Excel.

If that doesn't work, read up just a bit on startup folders:

www.TheOfficeExperts.com/excel.htm


----------



## chab (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you D'boat for the info. It also made a world of difference in booting up Excel. Time difference was very noticeable..

Regards,

Chuck.


----------

